# Jeff's Naked Rib Rub Recipe and BBQ Sauce Question



## bnb (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi All, 

I have hearing everyong raving about Jeff's rub and sauce but I wanted to know if it's on the sweet or heat side of things? My wife really loves sweet and I just haven't been able to nail it yet.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## williamzanzinger (Mar 4, 2010)

Jeffs naked rib rub is a must have for your collection

theres always tweeking and alternating and lots of spices on the shelf to play with.
Youll be happy with jeffs rub, im using it right now on some ribs and a chuckie.


----------



## rangecop (Mar 4, 2010)

I just purchased Jeff's Rub and Sauce recipies a couple weeks ago and questioned my sanity for spending that much for them.  I made up a batch of each and really impressed.  Don't tell Jeff but the recipes may be worth a little more after you try them.  I have other rubs and sauces but Jeff's are incredible.  It's easy to tweak the heat or sweet in both recipes.  I did a batch of meaty beef ribs Saturday on my Traeger Lil' Tex and used ony the rub as directed. My wife didn't care much for beef ribs untilI did these, we didn't even put any sauce on them.  After putting them on the grill, I brought them up to 100 degrees, then smoked them at 145 for 7 hours and finished them off at 275 until they were 170 degrees.  I did spray them with a mix of dark beer and Jack Daniels about every half hour for the last 3 hours.  Just finished the left-overs, gotta do a bigger batch next time.


----------



## bnb (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it a sweet rub/sauce?


----------



## pitrow (Mar 4, 2010)

as it is, the sauce is kind of a mixture of both, sweet with a bit of kick at the end. I find it a good starting point. For the people that like it sweet I usually modify Jeff's sauce by cutting down the cayenne and CBP a bit and adding some extra molasses and some honey. Haven't had any complaints yet.


----------

